# Stan Efferding on high blood pressure fix



## Rhino99 (Nov 8, 2018)

Never had watched this guy, so not sure he's legit but he says some good things on controlling high blood pressure


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

Dude you should know him well. He’s the white rhino!


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ha.
There's only 1 Rhino, and it ain't him.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

Ha! Look him up, was once the strongest pro bodybuilder, still is probably. Til wheels turns pro


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Ha.
> There's only 1 Rhino, and it ain't him.



Hes the official white rhino! Promise you that. 

Straight from google:
_"Stan "The White Rhino" Efferding is an American IFBB professional bodybuilder and a powerlifter competing in the Southern Powerlifting Federation."_


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 9, 2018)

Well then glad I found him...lol

So, i've posted in the high blood pressure thread that i was on ramipril and wasnt helping so doc put me on 5mg norvasc.
My bp went down from 170's/90's to high 140's - 150ish / high 60's, in general. So lets say it went from 175/95 to 150/70.

Last night I took the stack that he talks about minus the calcium, so I took magnesium glycinate, potassium citrate, vit D3 and vitamin K2.

My bp right now is 114/58.

I havent seen those numbers ever.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 9, 2018)

I don’t know the man either, but that was a great video. I need to implement the walk after dinner for my family. 
A good walk is so stress relieving and great for relationships on top of the health benefits.


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I need to implement the walk after dinner for my family.
> A good walk is so stress relieving and great for relationships on top of the health benefits.



Sounds like you get pretty gassy and need to let it out outside away from your family? Good man.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> Sounds like you get pretty gassy and need to let it out outside away from your family? Good man.



Blame it on the dog


----------



## Beezy (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> Sounds like you get pretty gassy and need to let it out outside away from your family? Good man.



Please... I only had kids so an audience could laugh with me every time I let one fly.


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Please... I only had kids so an audience could laugh with me every time I let one fly.



Nobody knows the “pull my finger” trick here because nobody would ever do that. 

The kids are amazed because they think pulling my finger actually makes me fart.


----------

